# crusted/infection nipples?



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

Ok, im really panicking as i type this. I was just giving Mya's tummy a rub when i noticed that her nipples seem swollen/enlarged and with closer inspection most of them have a horrible crust abound them. Some not too bad but 2 have a very thick yellow horrible crust. Looks like there has been a lot of puss. I really dont when this happened...which makes me feel like the worst Maltese mummy ever! I know they were ok on sunday but not sure about the last few days! She seems ok, and is playing fine..but wasn't keen on me looking at her tummy area and to be honest i started to feel a bit sick.

Shes not pregnant, which was of course the number 1 suggestion when i looked online. Others were a infection of the milk ducts (would that happen though if shes not pregnant or ever had a litter?) or a fake pregnancy. then of course all the links said it would be cancer so i stopped reading! 

the vet we go to is back in our home town (over 100 miles away) we kept that one because hes treated bella and her heart condition since say one (other vets thought she was about to drop down dead listening to her ehart only for him to listen and realise that its ''normal'' for her still) so if need be we will go back up home tomorrow night as i really think a vet needs to see her. 

Has anyone had this with their malt before? any thoughts/input would be very welcome. My older Maltese is almost 8 and we always had jack russles growing up (over 25 years) and ive never seen this before. 

Thanks


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Has she been spayed? I know that unspayed females have more trouble with mammary tumors and such. Hope the vets can figure it out for her.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks for your reply  No she hasnt. Bella was never done due to her heart conditions and the other 2 have only ever needed to go to the vet for their injections (they are 1 year old now) And to be honest it never came up. Am going to call the vets tomorrow am and see if hes there on saturday and can fit us in. We were going up in feb as Bellas to get her booster done then but i cant wait that long for mya. Even if it turns out its nothing and im just over reacting i dont think i will sleep until i know! xx


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I don't know anything helpful, but I hope you are able to see your vet with her soon. Hugs.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Miki, like i said SHE seems fine, its me who is all worked up about it! I did wonder about the fake pregnancy thing when i read it as shes been taking her fav teddy EVERYWHERE lately - we did say it was weird but didnt think a lot more of it


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It might be very dry skin or a little infection. IMO, it would be best to have the vet look at it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying this is something that is an 'easy-fix' and nothing serious!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you xx I have made an appointment for tomorrow morning...glad its early on but i didnt sleep much last night worrying about her! I have the 3 malts booked in. Mya (about this obiously) bella has to get her yearly injection and shes also been a bit sicky of late so will get him to check her heart again incase theres any fluid build up although i did giver her her water ill the other day so hopefully that will be ok and floee as shes still having skin issues. Hmm....Why do they always get thigns at once?

Thanks again everyone. I will update you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi girls

Well i had them all at the vet today and as we thought Mya is having a false pregnancy. He had taken some medicine up with him incase she would need it but he says she seems fine and wasn't too worried. She is a bit better today anyway, although she's still taking her teddy everywhere with her and mothering it! Does suga have them often? He said its hard to tell whether mya will and that it could be a regular thing. I hope not. He did say theres some medicine for it but unless she gets aggressive or it becomes unbarable its not really needed

Bella got on great, got her booster done and also a good clean health report. No fluid build up and her heart (for bella) is very good. He totally cant believe she will be 8 this month! LOL

Floee however does have a skin condition although he said its quite mild. He did ask if we had pet insurance as if we did he would refer us onto a skin specialist but we don't and he said its not really needed at the moment anyway. I think we will have to look into it though - i want her to get the best care. Id never bothered before as bella couldn't be insured with her heart problems since she was born with it and i just expected that every month there would be a big medicine bill! Hes given florasome drops to put on her food, like a doggy version of evening primrose oil so fingers crossed that will help a bit and he also gave her another steroid injection which he says is why shes put on weight so not to be shocked if she gains a bit more 

So, anyway, cost a total fortune lol but at least baby mya is okay! Thank you again everyone for all your help xxx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news! Happy w/you!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Glad it wasn't anything too serious.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad she's OK, that's a relief. It is kind of sweet that she is mothering her Teddy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Thank God.. all is well!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a relief!! Just a little note about insurance - If you end up with a diagnosis for a skin condition now and it's documented by your vet and you end up getting insurance later the insurance company might say it is a pre-existing condition (because they ask for all medical back records) and they won't cover new visits for it.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks girls, i am so glad! Yes susan, i had thought/wondered about that myself. I think its something that my vet might ''forget'' to mention. Since its only just starting and he knows all the problems and costs that bella has had with her heart. he has been soooo great over the years with bella, and so kind at giving ''reduced rates'' even this time, he didnt charge a fee for bellas check up and both flora and mya got money off theirs! Ok, he knows he makes a small fortune out of bellas medication lol but still, its very kind of him


----------

